# Anyone seen this Dust Collector



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-HP-RAND-Saw-D...goryZ632QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just Curious if anyone has seen one of these in action... it seems too cheap to be any good, but @ that price could an easy mod make it good???........


----------



## elixirmm (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like one of these...http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45378
I haven't seen one in action though...I'm thinking the same thing you are...could it be great with a mod..


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I bought one like that from Cummins Tools 4(?) years ago for a small shop in my basement where I do some turning and whatnot, same price. I have not had any problems with it at all, for the money it is a good thing to have. It is not going to run a whole shop for sure, but it is on wheels.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

That type of dust collector is designed more for use with only one tool at a time, not across a large workshop network. I have an even smaller one on wheels for one tool at a time use. They're pretty good in that they do what they are designed to do, i.e. suck up sawdust close-by from just one tool at a time. My shop does not have the space for a large dust collector and network.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks.. I don't have a large shop to work with either... at least till i buy a new house.... thankfully that is soon, very soon
thanks for the input all


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

The 5 micron isn't too bad either, many models still come w/ 30 micron bags. 
As others have mentioned it probably will only support one tool at a time, but for a 1 man shop, that's probably not a problem.

Finally, I'm sure it's a lot quieter than the shop vac I use.

BTW, whichever dust collecter you choose, consider a dust separator as well. They're basically a plastic lid for a 30 gal metal garbage can which goes between the DC unit and the tool (planer, table saw...).
They're much easier to empty than a DC unit and should make the DC bags last a bit longer.

Ron


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know the capacities of them, but I have seen that one in use at a small woodworking shop / business near me. It's a couple of young guys turning out stuff like cedar benches and picnic tables. Not sure how much dust they produce, but I have been in there a couple of times helping friends pick up merchandise (I'm the guy with the full size pickup). The shop always seems cleaner than many... 

I would personally like to know how well made those Rand tools are. They list a jointer on Ebay that is almost too cheap to pass up. I think I am going to spend the additional $50.00 and go with a Shop Fox though...


----------

